
The VC Pitch – Confusing the Destination with the Journey - TristanKromer
http://steveblank.com/2010/11/30/the-vc-pitch-%e2%80%93-confusing-the-destination-with-the-journey/
======
waterside81
A habit I've started doing is to write the narrative I want to tell in a Word
doc. Never mind the charts and graphs and numbers yet, just tell the story in
free flowing text. Then start going through the story, extracting the main
bits of info, summarizing and making them into slide.

I got this technique from my girlfriend who used to work for McKinsey. That's
how it's done over there apparently.

------
johnrob
What the author is really saying: "Build a business, not a slide deck".

